# RFID von Balluff



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

Guten Morgen Kollegen!

Kann mir bitte jemand ein Beispiel liefern, wie ich zwischen einer simatic 300 und einem RFID System über PN oder PB kommuniziere?
Beim FU lese ich die BA such mir Steuer und Statuswort, welches bit macht was, und bau mir einen DB und den programmiere ich aus und gut is. Aber hier komm ich nicht weiter.

Ich lese mir die Augen rot, und durchschau nicht, wie ich aus dem Beispiel (Anhang) einen DB abbilden kann. Und schon gar nicht, wie ich Daten lese bzw. schreibe.


----------



## nekron (10 August 2011)

Hi ...

Um was fuer Geräte handelt es sich ? Fuer das IC-KP-... hab ich von Baluff ein Beispiel, die haben wir auch schon oft eingesetzt ...

Eventuell einfach mal bei Baluff anfragen, im Zweifelsfalle kann ich dir das Beispiel hier auch anhaengen ...

Gruss,
michael​


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2011)

Hallo Manfred,

ich habe an einer Anlage das BIS-L am Start. Dazu könnte ich dir auch ein paar Info's geben ...

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz:
Ich hatte dein Bild nicht gesehen/übersehen.
Was hast du vor zu machen ? Ich hatte mich bei uns dazu entschlossen, die Daten nicht auf den Chip zu schreiben, sondern den Datensatz in der SPS zu belassen und die Werkstückträger über den ID-Code zu erkennen um daraus dann den Datensatz zu identifizieren. Ich lese das Ding also im Grund nur aus ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

Grüß euch zwei!

Also es wird ein BIS M mit 6 Schreib - Leseköpfen. Die Datenträger kommen auf WT, wo jeweils 2 Produkte drauf sind. Zunächst muss ich nach jeder Bearbeitung draufschreiben, ob was passiert ist, also ob das Ding noch fehlerfrei ist, weil wenn, soll ich in der nächsten Station nichts weiterbearbeiten. Weiters kann die Maschine parallel 3 Produkte produzieren, was heißt, dass zwar auf einem WT immer 2 gleiche Produkte sind, aber am nächsten WT 2 andere Produkte sein können, und am 3 WT wieder was anderes. Mehr als 3 versch. Prod. können nicht sein - wegen der Zufühung. das ganze basiert auf einem Transportsystem, das auf Stau fährt, also durch Stopper. Ich wollte ursprünglich mit Schieberegistern arbeiten. Also eines für die 1. Station, ein zweites für die 2. usw. Aber da es nicht getaktet ist, kann ich das SR nicht schieben. Ausserdem habe ich von einer Bearbeitungsstation 3 von einer anderen 2, oder gar nur 1, dann wieder 3, also kann ich nicht schieben.
Mit einem ID Sys erspare ich mir das alles, weil ich kann dann sagen der WT mit Produk XX muss zur Bearbeitung YY.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 August 2011)

Sowas habe ich auch schon mal gemacht. Allerdings war die Datenhaltung komplett auf der SPS. Jeder hat Werkstückträger nur eine eindeutige Nummer bekommen und am Einlauf jeder Bearbeitungsstation war ein Schreib-/Lesekopf um zu erkennen, welcher Werkstückträger einläuft.

Du solltest Dir überlegen, das ebenso aufzuziehen, dann kannst Du ggf. auch die Daten der Werkstückträger bearbeiten, wenn dieser mal von der Strecke genommen wurde.

Ggf. ist auch die Fördergeschwindigkeit noch relevant, wenn der Werkstückträger nur vorbeiläuft und größere Datenmengen gesendet werden müssen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Ggf. ist auch die Fördergeschwindigkeit noch relevant, wenn der Werkstückträger nur vorbeiläuft und größere Datenmengen gesendet werden müssen.


 

Na, ich brauch ja nur sozusage bei 3 WT zweimal gut/schlecht, und das Produkt wird ja während einer Produktion nicht gewechselt. Nach stopp muss sowieso ein evtl anderes Prod eingestellt werden. Also noch eine Art bitcodierte Sache für das Produkt. Also 01 für Prod A und zusätzlich 0 und oder 1 für gut schlecht. Am nächsten WT 11 für Prod B und zusätzlich.....
Am nächsten WT 10 für Prod C und zusätzlich...
Es ist geplan dynamisch zu schreiben (60 Meter / Minute) Aber vielleicht schreibe ich auch schon nach dem Bearbeitungszyklus während der WT noch gestoppt ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 August 2011)

Es macht doch nicht so einen großen Unterschied, ob Du den Bearbeitungsstatus direkt auf den RFID am Werkstückträger schreibst, oder mit einem DB arbeitest, in dem es meinetwegen eine Struktur mit den Daten n-mal gibt und Du beim Lesen und Schreiben den Index adressierst.

In meinem Fall sollte das auch noch visualisiert werden, sprich: Man konnte zu jeder WT-Nummer einsehen, wo er zuletzt bearbeitet wurde und wie der WT-Status war. Wenn die Information nur auf dem RFID ist, bist du einfach eingeschränkt.

Der Mehraufwand beschränkt sich ja nur darauf, die richtige Nummer zu adressieren, wenn Daten gelesen/geschrieben werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2011)

Ich muß Tigerente hier zustimmen (nicht nur, weil ich es selber so gemacht habe).
Von der Grund-Beschreibung her scheint das, was du machen willst Manfred, mit dem, was ich mache, Ähnlichkeiten zu haben. Ob du nur binäre Daten oder auf Mess-Ergebnisse speichern willst ist unerheblich.

Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich einen WT-Speicher in einem DB abbilde (als Array of struct). Die Index-Nummer des WT's lese ich mir an jeder Station ein und dann frage ich den DB, ob die Station an dem WT etwas zu arbeiten hat. Wenn ja, dann wird nach erfolgter Arbeit das Ergebnis derselben in dem WT-Speicher hinterlegt (nicht auf dem WT-Chip weil mir das damals zu kompliziert war und nach heutigen Erkenntnissen zu unsicher wäre).
Ich denke, dass das bei Tigerente so ähnlich ist und dass das vielleicht auch aus ähnlichen Beweggründen so ist ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

Tigerente und Larry:

Danke mal bis hierher!!!

Hört sich echt vernünftig und logisch an die Dinger mehr oder weniger nur auzulesen und den Rest in der SPS zu verarbeiten. 


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich einen WT-Speicher in einem DB abbilde (als Array of struct). Die Index-Nummer des WT's lese ich mir an jeder Station ein und dann frage ich den DB, ob die Station an dem WT etwas zu arbeiten hat. Wenn ja, dann wird nach erfolgter Arbeit das Ergebnis derselben in dem WT-Speicher hinterlegt (nicht auf dem WT-Chip weil mir das damals zu kompliziert war und nach heutigen Erkenntnissen zu unsicher wäre)....


 
Larry: wie sieht das array of struct aus? Ich glaub das ist mein Genickschusspunkt wo ich momentan nicht drüber komm. Kann mir wer von euch so ein Projekt zukommen lassen? Mir gehts nunmehr - hoffentlich bleibt´s so - um das WIE, nämlich was draufschreiben und auslesen. Das in der SPS - ich bin zuversichtlich - bring ich hin, aber wie bring ich den Kopf dazu das auf den WT zu schreiben, das ich will?


----------



## Ralle (10 August 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Tigerente und Larry:
> 
> Danke mal bis hierher!!!
> 
> ...



Ich habe beides schon gemacht, aber nicht dynamisch, das ist mir zu heikel, denn das Schreiben/Lesen kann dauern, ja nachdem, wie viel auf die Pille soll. Wenn ich recht erinnere hatte ich für ca. 200 Zeichen etwas zwischen 1 und 4 Sekunden, Balluff BIS C an Profibus. In diesem Falle habe ich dann die Daten auch in der SPS gehalten.

PS: Für die Grundkommunikation gabs einen Baustein von Balluff.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 August 2011)

Anbei mal ein Testprojekt. Die Daten wurden im UDT deklariert, damit Änderungen schnell und einfach gemacht werden können. Das UDT liegt dann im Array...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

DANKE!

Also dass das innerhalb der SPS so einfach geht, also die Struktur, hab ich nicht gedacht, da hab ich mich in was viiiel zu kompliziertes verstiegen.

Aber wie kann ich nun den Chip beschreiben? Wie bring ich den Schreibkopf dazu diese sehr einfach Info von sich zu geben? Natürlich auch wieder lesen. Aus der Beschreibung werd ich nicht schlau (ab Seite 35), es ist zum auswachsen!

Aber nochmal: Danke für die Geduld.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 August 2011)

Nicht böse sein, wenn ich heute nicht mehr antworte, denn ich hab Feierabend und geh dann Spritzer trinken . Bis Morgen.


----------



## SoftMachine (14 August 2011)

Hallo !

Hoffentlich hat´s geschmeckt...



Ralle schrieb:


> Für die Grundkommunikation gabs einen Baustein von Balluff.


 
Vielleicht ist das der hier, S7-Kopplung über PB... ?

Hoffentlich hilft´s dir weiter...

Gruss


----------



## John-John (6 September 2011)

Hallöchen, 

ich habe bemerkt du kennst dich mit Balluff RFID aus. 

Hast du ein Software Beispiel für S5-Ag115  Profibus  und S7 Profibus 
für Balluff  BIS-S Serie ??

Beziehungsweise - Kannst du dir folgenden Tread (Thema RFID) mal Anschauen ?

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=48173&highlight=rfid


Danke Dir
John-John


----------

